# Done helping people when they don't want it!!



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Ok, I was on an online yardsale type website and someone was asking if anyone had a free aquarium because they wantted it for rats so it didn't matter if it couldn't hold water or not. Me not knowing that they had rats before decided to be a helpful rat lover as well and I emailed the girl and I said this 

Hey, I see your looking for an aquarium for rats, I could suggest not getting an aquarium for them, as rats have sensitive immune systems and aquariums don't have good air circulation. Which can cause them to get upper respiratory system infections, rats are prone to them in the first place and an aquarium can cause them to get uri's quicker and aquariums don't give them anything to climb, rats are natural born climbers, and the doesn't give you a place to hang toys, hammocks etc. If you are looking for a unique idea for a rat cage maybe use a big dog kennel and wrap it in a chicken wire.

This was a small bit of information I gave her as I was getting ready to leave the house and this is what I got back.

I'm sorry but I asked for an aquarium not someone telling me what to do I've had rats in aquariums for 4 years before because I get proper tops for them and am able to build ramps and other things to climb on so please do not reply unless you have an old aquarium you're willing to part with.


Now to make this more understandable to why I messaged her this was her add.

I'm looking to get a rat it the future and am not a fan of normal cages. It's ok if it has a few cracks or leaks it's never going to be filled with water. Any size is ok but I would like room for her to run around


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

That's horrific. So the rat having room to run around is also optional? That's so bad :/ but unfortunately, there's really nothing you can do about it if she doesn't want the help. You've done all you can but some people are just inherently rude (I come across 90% of them at work)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

You would think sense she wants more space for her soon to be rat hopfully rats that she would get an actual cage, but I guess sense she doesn't like the look of a cage they are going to have a tank.


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

I don't understand why anyone would go tank over cage..it's just so much easier to hang things on a cage. It's a no brainer for me!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I'd rather have a tank than a cage; just not for rats.

I believe tanks can work fine for rats if used correctly.


----------



## Maddie (Jan 13, 2014)

I kinda see both sides. I don't think her answer was rude, just more to the point. That's how some people type or talk for that matter. Since it seems like she feels she knows enough to decide on what she wanted maybe she felt a little insulted? Honestly if it wasn't for the obvious issues of keeping them in tanks I would do it as well. To me a tank is a great deal easier to manage than a cage, but that's just me.Reading it I was jut thinking about some items I have up for sale on a collection model selling site. I've been getting messages every other day asking if I would trade instead of sell when my add specifically says I'm selling it, and I do not want any trades. After a while it gets annoying having people ask to trade when my item specifically is listed a money only. I've just gotten to where instead of answering I delete messages where someone obviously didn't take the time to read. Maybe with this person she has gotten a lot of advice about housing her rats and simply got irritated?I'm not taking a side or trying to be rude but sometimes people just don't want advice if they haven't asked for it.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't know I found her answer a little rude. It's not only the fact that she has had rats before, but in her add she even says she doesn't like the look of a cage that's why she wants a tank. With all the health problems a tank can cause even with a cage topper I would never think about putting my rats in a tank, plus they don't give them room to run around and play in like she said she wanted for her rats.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Depends on the size of the tank. I have my babies in a 40 gallon breeder and they have plenty of room. Of course, I plan on modifying it later. And if I can manage to get another DCN then I'll put the boy babies in the top of my current DCN.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

yeah, in some ways. But I really don't think she would be getting a 40 gallon tank for free which she was asking for the tank to be free.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I know how you feel though... I saw a craigslist ad last night for someone looking for a "gerbil cage" and they "did not want a fish tank." It made me feel sorry for the gerbils...


----------



## Ergala (Jan 23, 2014)

I have my 8 week old rat in a 10 gallon tank for now, but we're building her a proper cage. I give her lots of free time with me. There is no way I'd put her full grown into a tank....that's not right. Then again have you seen what pet stores put their rats into?


----------



## Maddie (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm not here I debate or argue why this person should/shouldn't have a tank as a cage. Personally my boys live in a cage, and I'm fine with it since it's better for them. I was simply pointing out that when giving people advice they don't want or haven't asked for not always getting a positive reaction shouldn't be surprising.


----------



## Sylver (Sep 5, 2013)

That's unsolicited advice for ya. Usually comes with a side order of condescension or know-it-all-ness, even if it's only perceived that way (things can be perceived any number of ways via email, which is terrible with tones) and is done with the best of intentions and utmost kindness. It's very much like when people give parents unsolicited advice on how to raise their children, it generally is not taken very well, ESPECIALLY when it's from strangers. 

Rats can certainly be fine in a glass tank as long as they have a good top (and kept clean and well ventilated) some of which are an open-air extension of the cage itself, so that doesn't really surprise me.


----------

